# Newbie lesson, the hard way!



## RavenHawk Farms (Jan 18, 2013)

I am feeling so sad, and soooo stupid! My new swarm of bees had to go through something horrible at my expense! I'm talking about bee dissentary(sp?). 
I woke up this morning to a bunch of dead bees on the ground just outside the hive. I was very perplexed so I got online to see what I could find out. Here I was "thinking" that feeding an organic white sugar was a great thing! I was so, so wrong! &#128554;&#128554;&#128554; NEVER feed organic sugar....EVER! Good grief! So, like I said, lesson learned and I have to say how much I appreciate this forum!! I have spent the past several hours here soaking up much info! I am also, now the proud owner of Beekeeping for Dummies! I won't make this mistake again, and hope this will help other newbies to be aware of this.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

That's weird are you sure it was the sugar? What about organic sugar is bad?


----------



## RavenHawk Farms (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, I am certain that it was the organic sugar. Everything that I have read states that organic sugar should never be fed to bees because of the impurities in it, and also the high mineral content. So, if you have to feed use only white.
There is much about this online. Everyone is making the same suggestion. We have had sooo much rain here, and my hive is not yet established so I have decided to feed them for a little longer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Granulated cane or beet sugar is the right stuff. the bees will stop feeding on the syrup when they can forage enough. They let you know when to stop.

 Al


----------

